# Sound Request - Baby sounds, nusery music



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, I'm sick in the head. 
One of my props this year came to life as I noticed an OLD baby carriage at a yard sale. Then I saw a Monster Baby Prop at a local Halloween store and BAM - instant scene!

I need a sound track of something along the lines of one of those baby wind-ups you hang over a crib, maybe with a baby cooing or crying. Sinster sounding would even be better. 

I'd like to follow it up with a growling scream on trigger.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Check this thread out..lots of sounds to help. Look it the "atmosphere" section and use key words in your search...lots of stuff already here, but use the search button...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13048&highlight=nursery


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that thread out... I did several searches, but didn't use the term "nursery".

Anyone got a different take on this?


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

I've got some recorded sounds of my kids when they were babies. I added some effects to them and play them out the upstairs windows on Halloween night. They sound twisted. I could send you a few samples if you want. PM me with your email address if you are interested.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

There are more here also...

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

trexmgd said:


> Thanks for pointing that thread out... I did several searches, but didn't use the term "nursery".
> 
> Anyone got a different take on this?


Got some good stuff,PM me your email & i'll zip ya of some.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a few voice overs like that available on my website or I can make you a custom one.
www.discountvoiceovers.com .


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got about 10 decent baby crying .mp3's. If you want 'em pm me with your email and I'll be happy to send them to you.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the links and offers - PMs sent!


----------

